# Mobile Veterinary Nurse



## irishmoile1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

I joined this site yesterday and thought I would say 'hello' my name is Lorraine 

I work in the educational sector and considering a complete change of career, and looking at self employment, however before I start the 'process' I need to be sure my decision is the right one, so here goes:

I am a highly experienced veterinary nurse who now works in the educational sector, but I am looking to develop my own mobile veterinary nursing service where I will visit folks homes offer advice and guidance on a variety of pet related subjects and also offer basic treatments ie, flea and worming and so on, alongside this I would like to offer a pet sitting/visit service.

I would be very grateful if the members of this site could give me their thoughts on my ideas and possibly any suggestions.....

Cheers 

Lorraine


----------

